# doers any body have any nihgt games that they can show me



## mcpl_spunky (22 Feb 2005)

I was just wondering, who likes night games? why , because all of our seniors are about to age out soon and I need to  find out some sort of night games to play with the new cadets.


----------



## purple peguin (22 Feb 2005)

Capture the flag is a good one and is very simple, in a smaller area but you are only allowed to crawl and you can tag eachother and have to go to that teams jail. And the flag is a person near a light, they have to be carried back to the other teams light and yes they are allowed to run but thew other must be down. this game goes over really well and is normally safe to play- except for at aldershot when i ran into some barbed wire while crawling.


----------



## cursedhighlander (23 Feb 2005)

There was this one game that our "hardcore" members made up. It's called stick and here's how you play:
Rule #1: There is a stick in the middle of a circle and each person has a number.

Rule #2: Get the stick when your number is called out.

Rule #3: 2 people go for the stick at a time.

Rule #4: If you don't get the stick you out

Rule #5: You can do anything to get the stick (I.E punch the cadet in the face, tackle the person, pick up and throw) However I would not advise this as someone could get hurt. Our former RSM made it that you just go for the stick and get it out of the circle with minimum contact.

Rule #6: Last person in wins!

That's the game and I thought it was very fun provided you play safely and carefully so no one gets hurt.


----------



## alan_li_13 (24 Feb 2005)

> Rule #5: You can do anything to get the stick (I.E punch the cadet in the face, tackle the person, pick up and throw) However I would not advise this as someone could get hurt.



No duff, Sherlocke. no one in the cadet system would advise stick as a good night game. This kinda thing is what gets people kicked out. I would not say its a good game to suggest to budding NCO's. 

Capture Recce the glow stick is a pretty good game. Teaches leadership if u put people in charge, Bushcraft and all the good stuff.

Another good one is to simulate an NCO/Officer go missing.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Feb 2005)

cursedhighlander said:
			
		

> There was this one game that our "hardcore" members made up. It's called stick and here's how you play:



first that game was not made up by your members. i have played it in and out side of cadets. it is not a smart game to play seeing that allot of the people that play it get carried away and get injured. thats when you have a cadet go home and tell there mom about what happend and than the parents will go to the officers and we all know what happend from there, don't we?


----------



## cursedhighlander (24 Feb 2005)

Thank you for correcting me on telling me that the other members didn't make it up, I appreciate it. I know that it is a very violent game and someone could get hurt. But I played it with some modifications added to it for safety and I found it very fun. My former RSM was the referee and he yelled to things like "fruitbowl" which meant everyone goes for the stick and people played it in a very safe way. Another one was "females only" which he yelled out and all females went for the stick. Many people found it fun and even wanted to play it again on another bush exercise. The way he modified it was taht you don't go for the person but the stick only and if you used contact it was only pulling (key word pulling) people away then going ahead while they were still going backwards and not pulling them to the ground. If you play it safely I find it a very fun game. By the way rifle captain could you please tell me what Recce the glowstick game is? I never heard of it and would appreciate being introduced to it.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

In my experience capture the glowstick is when you take 1 person and strap a glowstick onto their arm or leg or back, tell them to run off in the woods, give them say a few min head start and then everyone else goes in and tries to capture the glowstick (note, glowstick, not person). Then its up to the rest of you lot to figure out an appropriate strategy to capture the glowstick.
Hope this answers your question.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

Another fun game is, well I have no idea what its called but I'll just call it flashlight for the moment. Basically you have 1 guy with a flashlight and a whistle, and the rest of your section cammed up. its easier to play in the dark, but more challenging in the day (obviously no flashlight is required here).
This game can be played in a field, but is best suited to a woody area.
The person that has the flashlight and the whistle sends the rest of the section off in any direction with a minimum of say 50ft and gives them a couple mins to cam up and hide. Then the person with the whistle blows it once to start the game. Basically the idea of the game is to get to the person with the flashlight without being seen. We played it so the person with the whistle would give you 30 seconds and then blow the whistle then give you 3 seconds to hide, then turn the flashlight on for 10 seconds and so on.

Not sure if this applies to night games? I learnt this one in scouts, we didn't really play games in cadets.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## q_1966 (24 Feb 2005)

One fun night game we played when I was either a Cpl, or new Mcpl, (about two years ago), The objective was to find an area lit up by glowsticks (Jail of all caught cadets and an Officer as a guard) and we had to observe everything going on in the area and sneak out back to base, without being detected by the seniors patroling the area with flashlights.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Feb 2005)

i think what RTC ment bythe glow stick game was a little different. what you do is you set up glow sticks around your trainging area. at each glow stick there will be a senior or an officer hiding near by. the object is to try and sneak up on the glowstyick and capture it with out being seen or heard. when you get it you are given a point and if you get caught than you get nothing.

another vertion of it is that when ever the cadets make it to a OP wheather they get caught or not the officer there will give the cadets a grid bearing of the next spot they are to go to. they are both very fun and challanging games.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

Those games sound more appropriate to cadets. Like I said I played those games in scouts not cadets.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Feb 2005)

oh i know i was just saying that those were the glow stick games that RTC was talking about.

after all i am one of the people that tought him the games. lol


----------

